# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Ngỡ ngàng vẻ đẹp ‘hòn ngọc Ấn Độ Dương’-Du lịch Đảo Sri Lanka

## hieunt

_Đảo Sri Lanka sở hữu nhiều bờ biển đẹp và những công trình cổ xưa, huyền bí._Sri Lanka, tiếng Việt xưa gọi là đảo Tích Lan, là một đảo quốc nằm ở  Nam Á, thường được gọi là “hòn ngọc của Ấn Độ Dương”. Với vẻ đẹp thiên  nhiên hoang dã, khí hậu khá trong lành với hệ động, thực vật đa dạng,  Sri Lanka đang dần trở thành điểm du lịch “mũi nhọn” của châu Á. 
  Là một hòn đảo, du khách tới Sri Lanka không thể bỏ qua tài nguyên  biển của quốc gia này. Một trong những bờ biển nổi tiếng là Negombo, nơi  những con thuyền đánh cá đặc trưng thường lui tới. Trong ảnh là một ngư  dân Sri Lanka đang ngồi cạnh con thuyền, được gọi là oruva. Mỗi ngày,  anh ta đều dong thuyền ra biển bắt cá và mang tôm, cá, cua về bán trong  chợ hải sản của thị trấn. 

 

  Thi thoảng, trên bờ biển, bạn cũng bắt gặp những đôi vợ chồng mới  cưới nhẩn nha đi dạo trong ánh hoàng hôn, hay đang chụp ảnh cưới. Ở Sri  Lanka, đám cưới là một trong những sự kiện lớn nhất, thường kéo dài hai  ngày. Sau ngày cưới, cô dâu vẫn phải mặc đồ màu đỏ, để thể hiện mình vừa  mới lấy chồng. 

 

  Một trong những công trình du lịch văn hóa nổi tiếng khác của Sri  Lanka là Dambula, bức tượng Phật cao 30 mét, dát bằng vàng lá, được dựng  ngay phía trên chùa Vàng. Công trình này được coi là cổng vào cho chùa  Royal Rock, những hang động có chứa 150 bức tượng Phật cổ xưa, được coi  là di sản hoành tráng bậc nhất đất nước.

 

  Đến thăm đảo quốc này, bạn không thể bỏ qua đền thờ Seenigama, nằm  gần bờ biển phía Nam hòn đảo, trên một tảng đá lớn nhô ra Ấn Độ Dương.  Điều thần kỳ là năm 2004, đền thờ này vẫn trụ vững sau đợt sóng thần  khủng khiếp tràn vào Sri Lanka. 

  Nổi tiếng nhất ở Sri Lanka phải kể đến núi đá Sigirya, cao hơn 200  mét, với công trình cung điện hoàng gia cổ xưa trên đỉnh, ở thành phố  Kandy. Pháo đài kiên cố cổ xưa này có dáng hình như một con sư tử lớn,  còn lưu giữ nhiều họa tiết, hoa văn, miêu tả vẻ đẹp của những nàng vũ nữ  Aspara trong điệu múa cổ truyền. Công trình này đã được UNESCO công  nhận là di sản văn hóa thế giới. 

 

  Cũng tại thành phố Kandy lớn thứ hai Sri Lanka này, du khách có cơ  hội ghé thăm chùa Phật Nha, nơi được coi là lưu giữ một trong những  chiếc răng của Phật, bảo quản trong một chiếc hộp hình nón, chạm trổ  vàng và đá quý. Ngôi chùa được chạm khắc, lưu giữ nhiều bức tranh cổ và  được lợp bằng vàng lá lấp lánh trong nắng. 

 

  Nếu bạn muốn chiêm ngưỡng cách loài động, thực vật quý hiểm của Sri  Lanka, hay ghé thăm công viên quốc gia Yala, ngay sát bờ biển Ấn Độ  Dương. Tại đây, còn có một đền thờ cổ, là điểm hành hương quan trọng,  thu hút đông đảo nhà sư tới tu thiền. 

 
  

  Ngọn thác Ramboda này là một trong hai thác lớn nhất ở Sri Lanka.  Thác lớn thứ hai là Rawana. Cả hai đều tạo nên điểm nhấn cho những nông  trại, đồng chè xanh mướt ở Tích Lan đảo. 
 

  Cũng giống như Ấn Độ, ngoài Phật giáo, rất nhiều người dân Sri  Lanka là tín đồ Hindu giáo. Đền thờ Seetha Amman là điểm lui tới thường  xuyên của họ, được coi là nơi vị vua quỷ Ravana giam giữ nàng Sita trong  truyền thuyết. Chính tại đây, công chúa Sita đã cầu xin được giải cứu.  Ngôi đền được chạm khắc ấn tượng, tinh tế, đặc trưng cho kiến trúc  truyền thống Hindu giáo.

----------

